# Lazio: saltato l'acquisto di Felipe Anderson!



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2013)

Aggiornamento

*Acquisto saltato*

La Lazio ha preso dal Santos il centrocampista 19enne Felipe Anderson per una cifra compresa tra i 7 e i 10mln

Un colpaccio!!

Un mio pupillo in una delle squadre che odio di più 

La Lazio ha fatto un salto di qualità P A Z Z E S C O ...

Noi siamo rimasti incantati dall'arrivo di Balotelli. Felipe Anderson era il giocatore IDEALE per noi. 
Rosico come un castoro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Lazio,preso Felipe Anderson*

Confermato su Sky Sport 24 l'acquisto di *Felipe Anderson* da parte della Lazio.Al Santos 7.5 milioni più il 30% di un'eventuale futura cessione.

Potenzialmente GRANDISSIMO colpo.


----------



## Prinz (31 Gennaio 2013)

male


----------



## Gnagnazio (31 Gennaio 2013)

Era da prendere subito. Veramente male...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

dovevamo scambiarlo alla pari con binho  , vabbe adesso hanno i soldi per o rey della pedalata


----------



## Jino (31 Gennaio 2013)

Grande colpo, pagato parecchio comunque. A noi sarebbe sicuramente servito.


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2013)

Quanto ci davano per Robinho? 7 mil? E ci voleva tanto a scambiarlo con Anderson? Ma io non lo so, a me ste cose fanno imbestialire, la Lazio ha fatto un grandissimo colpo pagandolo relativamente poco e qui ci facciamo le seg3 per salmone


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Grande colpo, pagato parecchio comunque. A noi sarebbe sicuramente servito.



Parecchio? Robinho volevano pagarcelo 7 e manco volevano darci una prelazione in cambio! CHe diavolo hanno fatto alla Lazio? Hanno spedito la Bellucci nell'ufficio del presidente del Santos?


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2013)

se non tradisce le aspettative e non si monta la testa questo diventa più forte di Fabregas. Qui siamo a livelli di potenziale pallone d'oro eh!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Il centrocampo della Lazio adesso è di grande qualità: Ledesma, Hernanes, Candreva, Anderson. Con Anderson potrebbero anche romperci le scatole per il terzo posto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> se non tradisce le aspettative e non si monta la testa questo diventa più forte di Fabregas. Qui siamo a livelli di potenziale pallone d'oro eh!


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

NON è arrivato non hanno depositato il contratto in tempo  almeno cosi dicono a sportitalia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Parecchio? Robinho volevano pagarcelo 7 e manco volevano darci una prelazione in cambio! CHe diavolo hanno fatto alla Lazio? Hanno spedito la Bellucci nell'ufficio del presidente del Santos?



adesso arriva qualcuno a dire : come non lo sai che quando va il milan il prezzo aumenta ?


----------



## Harvey (31 Gennaio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;115218 ha scritto:


> NON è arrivato non hanno depositato il contratto in tempo  almeno cosi dicono a sportitalia.



Seria? Ne godrei parecchio


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Seria? Ne godrei parecchio



si fino alle 18.57 non avevano ancora depositato il contratto.


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

No è valido l'hanno detto a sky


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Gennaio 2013)

se non hanno depositato godo..totalmente d'accordo con ripper sulle qualità del giocatore


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;115218 ha scritto:


> NON è arrivato non hanno depositato il contratto in tempo  almeno cosi dicono a sportitalia.



se è vero bisogna per forza intrometterci nella trattativa e fare lo scambio anderson binho , pero si sa adriano non fa sgarri agli amici


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

a sportitalia stanno cercando di capire se l'hanno depositato o meno.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;115218 ha scritto:


> NON è arrivato non hanno depositato il contratto in tempo  almeno cosi dicono a sportitalia.



speriamo

in ogni caso arriverebbe a giugno...ed è sempre male.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Quanto ci davano per Robinho? 7 mil? E ci voleva tanto a scambiarlo con Anderson? Ma io non lo so, a me ste cose fanno imbestialire, la Lazio ha fatto un grandissimo colpo pagandolo relativamente poco e qui ci facciamo le seg3 per salmone



Esatto,bastava bloccarlo per giugno ed avremmo risolto due problemi in un botto solo


P.S. [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]
Avevo aperto anche io un topic,riesci ad unirli?


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2013)

niente ce l'hanno fatta all'ultimo secondo, qui siamo ai livelli di Milito, comunque mi girano i koglioni, sapere che era così alla portata e non l'abbiamo preso mi fa venire i nervi


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

si l'hanno preso l'ha depositato uno della lazio


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2013)

certo che se lo prendono.... Kovacic, Anderson, Balotelli... la Serie A diventa mostruosamente interessante. Tantissimi giovani molto forti...

Gallià fai un magheggio e prenota Felipe Anderson per Giugno!


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

già mah, speriamo che tappi in italia, secondo me in estate parte hernanes


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2013)

è extra non avremmo potuto prenderlo adesso


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Gennaio 2013)

su sportitalia sono propensi alla conclusione positiva


----------



## Hammer (31 Gennaio 2013)

Stica. Buonissimo colpo


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

si e arrivato l'hanno preso  buono per loro vedremo in italia 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

che l'hanno depositato alle 18.59.50


----------



## pennyhill (31 Gennaio 2013)

È saltato.

Di Marzio


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

E' saltato!!!! Ufficiale!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

Forse non hanno accettato il contratto


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2013)

o mettetevi d'accordo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Chiamare il Santos e bloccarlo fino a giugno, NOW


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Gennaio 2013)

manca il fax! Sembra sia saltato


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

se e saltato godo  per giugno ci siamo pure noi l'hanno detto a sportitalia che eravamo interessati per giugno


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque si poteva dare Robinho ed aggiungere 1-2 milioni e lo aggiudicavi per giugno... invece no  peccato


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Esatto,bastava bloccarlo per giugno ed avremmo risolto due problemi in un botto solo
> 
> 
> P.S. [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]
> Avevo aperto anche io un topic,riesci ad unirli?




Erano stati aperti in contemporanea, l'altro aveva già molte risposte perciò ho unificato il tuo a quello di The Ripper.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2013)

qualcuno dice che l'hanno depositato 4 secondi prima....altri dicono 10...altri dicono che è saltato. Attimi di attesa. Lotito sarà furibondo. Stiamo parlando di acquistone che può saltare per motivi di tempo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

bloccarlo per giugno SUBITO cassius!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Erano stati aperti in contemporanea, l'altro aveva già molte risposte perciò ho unificato il tuo a quello di The Ripper.



Sei sempre super efficiente


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2013)

E' saltato


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Saltato anche per SS24!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bloccarlo SUBITO!!!!


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2013)

Da un lato mi dispiace perché avrei voluto vederlo in Italia.
Ma dall'altro sono felice perché con un po' di saggezza e buona volontà lo possiamo (anzi, DOBBIAMO) prendere a Giugno.


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ufficiale che è saltato, abbiamo Robinho, USIAMOLO E PRENDIAMOLO A 4 MILIONI A GIUGNO CACCHIO!


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2013)

qualcuno faccia i volantini da attaccare in via Turati con l'immagine di Felipe Anderson con su scritto: BLOCCARLO SUBITO!!!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Gennaio 2013)

il contratto è stato depositato ma non c'era il fax dal brasile nella documentazione,quindi salta.
Pedullà ha detto che per giugno ci siamo anche noi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Gennaio 2013)

ahahahahah che cul 0 ragazzi


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2013)

Abbiamo la carta Robinho, ce lo valutano praticamente tanto quanTo Anderson, Adriano AGIRE, ORA!!!!!


----------



## Hammer (31 Gennaio 2013)

Mamma mia che megafail dei lazzzziali


----------



## Gnagnazio (31 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Quanto ci davano per Robinho? 7 mil? E ci voleva tanto a scambiarlo con Anderson? Ma io non lo so, a me ste cose fanno imbestialire, la Lazio ha fatto un grandissimo colpo pagandolo relativamente poco e qui ci facciamo le seg3 per salmone



Esatto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Io Robingo glielo darei anche adesso,giusto per ammorbidirli 
Dai Fester!


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> qualcuno faccia i volantini da attaccare in via Turati con l'immagine di Felipe Anderson con su scritto: BLOCCARLO SUBITO!!!



Come ho già detto ci inserisci Robinho e gli dai 1-2 milioni di contentino...


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

godo poco pee la lazzio


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2013)

milan world colpisce ancora


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> qualcuno faccia i volantini da attaccare in via Turati con l'immagine di Felipe Anderson con su scritto: BLOCCARLO SUBITO!!!


Sa giocare nei tre di centrocampo ?


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ho già detto ci inserisci Robinho e gli dai 1-2 milioni di contentino...



Loro a noi non volevano manco darci una prelazione con queste premesse, sti ********!! Ora vediamo di sfruttare la situazione, anche perché a noi piace Anderson, visto che provarono a inserirlo nella trattativa. Ora che Fester sa che costa così poco ci si butta a pesce e gli impacchetta Binho in un pacco postale, anzi in 5 pacchi se serve.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ufficiale che è saltato, abbiamo Robinho, usiamolo e prendiamolo a 4 milioni a giugno cacchio


 [MENTION=107]2515[/MENTION] si capisce anche senza usare le maiuscole.....


----------



## Harvey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ora sappiamo il prezzo  Saltato anche Poli alla Juventus comunque...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Gennaio 2013)

prendere a centrocampo 1 tra strootman,nainggolan e obiang e 1 tra paredes e anderson assolutamente avremmo un centrocampo ATOMICO!


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sa giocare nei tre di centrocampo ?



Piedi da paura e corre come un cavallo da corsa in entrambe le fasi.


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ma gliene dai pure 5, questo qui secondo me vale almeno il doppio, per me il vero problema è un altro, la Lazio potrebbe comunque avere una garanzia da parte del Santos che il giocatore arrivi a giugno, di solito in questi casi c'è un gentlemen's agreement


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ma gliene dai pure 5, questo qui secondo me vale almeno il doppio, per me il vero problema è un altro, la Lazio potrebbe comunque avere una garanzia da parte del Santos che il giocatore arrivi a giugno, di solito in questi casi c'è un gentlemen's agreement



1) Anderson credo che tra Milan e Lazio sceglierebbe Milan, anche per la tradizione.
2) Se gli dai più soldi i brasiliani se ne fregano dei patti, sono affamati di soldi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Godo


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> 1) Anderson credo che tra Milan e Lazio sceglierebbe Milan, anche per la tradizione.
> 2) Se gli dai più soldi i brasiliani se ne fregano dei patti, sono affamati di soldi.



Lo devi prendere adesso sfruttando Robinho, se aspetti giugno il prezzo sale e c'attacchiamo al *****


----------



## Albijol (31 Gennaio 2013)

Godo Poco


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

gentlement agreement o meno se il prezzo è questo , è una scommessa da fare visto che abbiamo la carta binho da giocare


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Lo devi prendere adesso sfruttando Robinho, se aspetti giugno il prezzo sale e c'attacchiamo al *****



E' extra non si poteva, il prezzo sale? Forse, ma non tanto, si sono esposti davvero troppo.


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2013)

Puoi prenderlo adesso e tesserarlo a giugno non è quello il problema, Thiago Silva lo prendemmo a dicembre pur non potendolo tesserare, va preso ORA


----------



## pennyhill (31 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> 1) Anderson credo che tra Milan e Lazio sceglierebbe Milan, anche per la tradizione.
> 2) Se gli dai più soldi i brasiliani se ne fregano dei patti, sono affamati di soldi.



I brasiliani se ne fregano, ma Lotito è un _alleato_ storico di Galliani, anche in Lega.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> I brasiliani se ne fregano, ma Lotito è un _alleato_ storico di Galliani, anche in Lega.



Purtroppo ha ragione Penny."Non facciamo sgarbi alla Lazio"
La festa è finita


----------



## jaws (31 Gennaio 2013)

e poi adesso sappiamo il valore del giocatore quindi non possono tirare troppo sul prezzo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se non tradisce le aspettative e non si monta la testa questo diventa più forte di Fabregas. Qui siamo a livelli di potenziale pallone d'oro eh!



Ti vedo troppo sicuro, mi fido


----------



## Frikez (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tare è un fail continuo 
L'anno scorso saltò Honda l'ultimo giorno di mercato, quest'anno Anderson LOL


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Piedi da paura e corre come un cavallo da corsa in entrambe le fasi.


E allora faremo Boateng-Montolivo-Anderson per la prossima stagione.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E allora faremo Boateng-Montolivo-Anderson per la prossima stagione.



Guarda, mettendo da parte il core francese, massimo massimo Montolivo - Salmone - Anderson


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Guarda, mettendo da parte il core francese, massimo massimo Montolivo - Salmone - Anderson


Solomon Kane giocherà in difesa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Solomon Kane giocherà in difesa.



Si rivelerà un floppone come centrale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Si rivelerà un floppone come centrale


Detto dall'amante di Flamini


----------



## Frikez (31 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Abbiamo la carta Robinho



La carta igienica sarebbe più utile


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sa giocare nei tre di centrocampo ?



assolutamente sì!
pecca un po' in fase difensiva essendo un giocatore che si concentra molto sulla "classe", sulla corsa e sul movimento senza palla. Non è uno TATTICAMENTE fondamentale (come potrebbe esserlo invece uno Strootman), ma uno di qualità assoluta. Ecco, deve solo imparare dal punto di vista tattico i movimenti difensivi.
So che è un paragone importante, ma a me ricorda il primo Zidane per capacità di ricorpire diversi ruoli. Ma per movenze e numeri è la *copia spiaccicata* di Rivaldo. Una cosa che mi è piaciuta dal primo momento di lui è che riesce a giocare di fino anche sui campi pesanti (cosa che a Ganso, ad esempio, non riusciva). 
Ha un piede della Madonna e visione di gioco totale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> assolutamente sì!
> pecca un po' in fase difensiva essendo un giocatore che si concentra molto sulla "classe", sulla corsa e sul movimento senza palla. Non è uno TATTICAMENTE fondamentale (come potrebbe esserlo invece uno Strootman), ma uno di qualità assoluta. Ecco, deve solo imparare dal punto di vista tattico i movimenti difensivi.
> So che è un paragone importante, ma a me ricorda il primo Zidane per capacità di ricorpire diversi ruoli. Ma per movenze e numeri è la *copia spiaccicata* di Rivaldo. Una cosa che mi è piaciuta dal primo momento di lui è che riesce a giocare di fino anche sui campi pesanti (cosa che a Ganso, ad esempio, non riusciva).
> Ha un piede della Madonna e visione di gioco totale.


Robinho + cash e ce lo prendiamo, un difensorucolo per completare il pacchetto difensivo e vinciamo lo scudetto


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

qualcuno mandi una mail a galliani


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tare ha fatto capire che c'è la volontà di tutte le parti di concludere l'affare a Giugno.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Gennaio 2013)

voglio vedere se si fa prepotente il barça o lo stesso milan(soprattutto se andiamo in champions a discapito della lazio) o comunque un top club,se ci sarà ancora la volontà di concludere l'affare..senza tener conto che in questi mesi il prezzo del giocatore si possa alzare


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

frega niente della lazio se c'è un modo di sbolognare binho senza perderci è scambiarlo con anderson


----------



## Harvey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Dichiarazioni del vicepresidente del Santos a Globoesporte: *"L'offerta della lazio era totalmente insoddisfacente"*.


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni del Presidente del Santos a Globoesporte: *"L'offerta della lazio era totalmente insoddisfacente"*.


Ci pensiamo noi a prenderlo, tranquillo..XD E ti diamo pure Robinho, e Traoré come portaborse e Flamini come taglia gambe.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni del Presidente del Santos a Globoesporte: *"L'offerta della lazio era totalmente insoddisfacente"*.



Rilancio dicendo che,nonostante la posizione della Lazio sia quella di un affare sfumato per le tempistiche,secondo Di Marzio in Brasile si parlava già oggi di un accordo economico in realtà ancora da definire.
Dai che glielo spazziamo


----------



## Harvey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Rilancio dicendo che,nonostante la posizione della Lazio sia quella di un affare sfumato per le tempistiche,secondo Di Marzio in Brasile si parlava già oggi di un accordo economico in realtà ancora da definire.
> Dai che glielo spazziamo



Infatti stanno dicendo che la storia del fax era tutta una balla, in realtà non erano d'accordo sulla valutazione del giocatore  (effettivamente anche a me sembrava poco 7.5 come dicevano)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Rilancio dicendo che,nonostante la posizione della Lazio sia quella di un affare sfumato per le tempistiche,secondo Di Marzio in Brasile si parlava già oggi di un accordo economico in realtà ancora da definire.
> Dai che glielo spazziamo



ma accordo economico da definire con un'altra squadra ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma accordo economico da definire con un'altra squadra ?



Nono,non erano ancora d'accordo con la Lazio.Altro che transfer


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Infatti stanno dicendo che la storia del fax era tutta una balla, in realtà non erano d'accordo sulla valutazione del giocatore  (effettivamente anche a me sembrava poco 7.5 come dicevano)



si leggeva 7,5 per il 70 % del cartellino

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nono,non erano ancora d'accordo con la Lazio.Altro che transfer



ah quindi hanno fatto i conti senza l'oste i laziali


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ah quindi hanno fatto i conti senza l'oste i laziali



Esatto.Da quello che ho capito dovevano ancora accordarsi con il fondo inglese che detiene parte del cartellino di Anderson,mentre col Santos erano probabilmente già a posto.


----------



## Harvey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> mentre col Santos erano probabilmente già a posto.



In realtà dalle dichiarazioni di Odillo Rodrigues pare che anche il Santos stesso volesse di più, ha detto che l'offerta non era sufficiente, poi magari parlava a nome del fondo inglese o qualcosa di simile. In ogni caso meglio così, anche perché in estate per me ci saranno molte squadre su di lui, difficilmente andrà alla Lazio imho.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Tare è un fail continuo
> L'anno scorso saltò Honda l'ultimo giorno di mercato, quest'anno Anderson LOL


Ma in questo caso non criticherei Tare. Fare mercato con un presidente come Lotito con un budget inesistente è dura per tutti. Anzi Tare sta già facendo miracoli, pescando gente come Candreva, Gonzales e avendo avuto l'intuizione di Klose a parametro zero. Coi fondi a disposizione sta facendo pure troppo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> In realtà dalle dichiarazioni di Odillo Rodrigues pare che anche il Santos stesso volesse di più, ha detto che l'offerta non era sufficiente, poi magari parlava a nome del fondo inglese o qualcosa di simile. In ogni caso meglio così, anche perché in estate per me ci saranno molte squadre su di lui, difficilmente andrà alla Lazio imho.



In altre parole siamo in pole


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbè, avranno a questo punto un accordo per giugno.


----------



## pennyhill (11 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè, avranno a questo punto un accordo per giugno.



Da quanto emerso nelle ultime ore pare stiano per chiudere.


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Da quanto emerso nelle ultime ore pare stiano per chiudere.



Si beh, non vedo perchè non dovrebbero già essere d'accordo per giugno. Lo erano già a gennaio.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Febbraio 2013)

si parladi un interessamento della lazio per rakitic,secondo me molto adatto al gioco di petkovic,se lo prendono mollano anderson secondo me


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ma Anderson non è un pò troppo simile a Hernanes ?


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Oramai è fatta per l'approdo di F.Anderson alla Lazio.Lo conferma lo stesso Tare in modo quasi esplicito:""Felipe Anderson? Probabilmente giocherà con noi..."*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Febbraio 2013)

mi chiedo come mai sia destinato alla lazie


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Forse Hernanes non è così sicuro che rimanga alla Lazio, visto che ha rifiutato per il momento il prolungamento del contratto che gli scade nel 2015. Il probabile acquisto di un giocatore con le sue caratteristiche potrebbe essere un'ulteriore prova di questo.


----------



## Frikez (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lotito al termine di Lazio Napoli ha confermato il suo arrivo, dicendo che era praticamente fatta.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Febbraio 2013)

tristezza assoluta...spero ancora che possa saltare,non si sa mai  con lotirchio non si sa mai


----------



## Gnagnazio (13 Marzo 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> tristezza assoluta...spero ancora che possa saltare,non si sa mai  con lotirchio non si sa mai



Non è ancora fatta. 

Continuo a pensare che questo giocatore sarebbe il giocatore perfetto per noi in centrocampo. Da quando Seedorf ha lasciato il Milan, non l'abbiamo mai sostituito.

Mercato Lazio, in Portogallo piacciono Eder e Pereira. Lotito tratta Felipe Anderson
Lazio | 13/03/2013 - 08:00
MERCATO LAZIO RAKITIC EDER FELIPE ANDRSON PEREIRA / ROMA - La Lazio guarda al futuro e prepara le strategie di mercato da perfezionare in estate. Un nome caldo é quello di Ivan Rakitic, centrocampista del Siviglia che non ha intenzione di rinnovare e per questo la valutazione del suo cartellino (circa 10 milioni) potrebbe scendere di molto.

In Portogallo invece piaciono Ederzito Antonio Macedo Lopes, detto Eder, del Braga e Ricardo Pereira, ala destra del Vitoria Guimaraes utile per dare il cambio a Candreva.

*Per Felipe Anderson invece Lotito è pronto ad investire 10 milioni di euro: secondo il 'Corriere dello Sport', i rappresentati del fondo inglese (che detengono parte del cartellino) dovrebbero sbarcare a Roma nei prossimi giorni per incontrare il Presidente.*


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

Era fatta a gennaio, non vedo perchè non si concretizzerà a giugno. L'affare è fatto dai, a meno di qualche clamorosa intromissione che non credo ci sarà.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2013)

Che roba...potevamo infilarci quell'inutile di Robinho che desideravano tantissimo ed aggiungevi 1-2 mil di contentino e lo portavi a casa.


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Era fatta a gennaio, non vedo perchè non si concretizzerà a giugno. L'affare è fatto dai, a meno di qualche clamorosa intromissione che non credo ci sarà.



Ci intromettiamo noi Jino


----------



## Gnagnazio (13 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Era fatta a gennaio, non vedo perchè non si concretizzerà a giugno. L'affare è fatto dai, a meno di qualche clamorosa intromissione che non credo ci sarà.



Non è fatta. Tutto puo ancora saltare.
Non ha ancora firmato, per me è ancora possibile. 

Per me sto giocare sarebbe il colpone dell'estate. Piedi buoni, visione di gioco, passagi perfetti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Marzo 2013)

io ci spero fin quando non vedo l'ufficialità,nel calcio non si sa mai soprattutto se avremo i soldi della champions a differenza della lazie


----------

